

Ask HN: Beginning web development language for a non-programmer? - flink127

I have a few ideas for some rather simple, fun websites, but I need to learn a language so I can do the backend. I know html/css, but pretty much no actual programming languages. I've done some research but really I'd just like some personal opinions here.<p>I'm going to be honest and say that I'd prefer an easier language to learn over one that's faster / more efficient and such. Though I think PHP is out of the picture because apparently PHP is terrible.
I don't plan on becoming a career programmer, but I'd like to be able to execute my ideas, which is why I'm going for ease of learning / use.<p>I've heard of Django and Rails. Everyone loves Python, and Rails seems nifty from when tryruby.org (vague opinion of it, I know).<p>Anyone have any languages / frameworks to recommend? I realize this question has been asked before but I'd like to be able to discuss with someone about it. Thanks.
======
brianfryer
If you want to eventually learn web programming, pick up a language like
Python (well documented, mature language).

It seem, though, as you don't see yourself walking down that path. In that
case, learn PHP. it'll get you what you need to get done on the web, it's
installed on nearly every server, popular CMSs are written in it, and it's
easy to hire for should the need arise.

------
PythonDeveloper
For beginners, Python is not what I'd suggest.

I like javascript for beginners.

It's not tightly typed, meaning you can experiment with variables of different
types without worrying about what types they currently are. It's very fast,
browser based (mostly), and it's really easy to learn.

Additionally, you can learn regular scripting (non procedural), procedural
(where you define the functions and call them as needed), and object oriented
paradigms (I like Class.js for this).

You can use tools like CodeRun (<http://coderun.com/>) to write and test code
online without needing any OS based tools.

Finally, it's probably the most documented language on the planet because it's
so widely used.

~~~
flink127
Hm, okay. Can Javascript do things like user accounts? Perhaps through a .js
library? I have had the idea that Javascript is more for the client-side of
sites rather than the backend, but maybe I'm wrong.

